# Heads up! Steve Irwin's Last Documentary



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

There is going to be Steve Irwin's Last Documentary on Discovery and Animal Planet.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I saw the commercial for it, Im for sure watching


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Tivo is set! Cant wait to see it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I cant wait. Im glad they decided to finish what they could of the project so we can see what Steve died trying to show.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Agreed.....To see a work completed as best it could be and honor the maker in the process...

To view again the sincere enthusiasm of a man who caught the worlds attention...for the last time.

I hope that it inspires people to continue conservation efforts, and education efforts all over again.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm definintily want to check this out too. Although they said they wouldn't show any footage from the day of the accident. It still sux, Steve ruled, and made alot of people take interest in animals that might not have without him.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wouldnt miss that for the world. right now im looking into ordering all his seasons so i can watch them over and over. i went to the discovery channel store but they didnt have them so im thinking you can only order them online.

but i agree steve opened ppls eyes towards wild life like no one in the past.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

So whatd everyone think of it last night. I really enjoyed some of the stuff about the sea snakes. I havent seen many documentaries about them before, and Ive never seen one as big as the one Steve was handling. The section on the SW crocs was great too.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I thought the show(s) were good, Steve Irwin had so much enthusiasm and energy







That one Sea snake was so huge.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

o ya love the shows sea snakes are amazing i want one ... when ever his daughter was talking she reminded me of steve in so may ways.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ocean's Deadliest was great. I wouldn't have minded it being another half hour or so. It seems like it whisked by SO quickly.

The sea snakes bit was great. And I especially loved the stone fish portion. How Steve was handling them so gently and how they allowed him to do so. It's insane that they can survive out of water for so long. I had NO idea.

The tribute to Steve "Crikey!" was a great top-off to the documentary. It really carried a fantastic message. And showed how selfless Steve was and how he influenced everyone around him. It showed him to be a truly genuine person. And how much his family meant to him. Bindi is going to go on to do great things and follow in her dad's footsteps - there's no doubt about that.

A fitting tribute to the legacy of a great man. He will long be remembered and venerated by people the world over. And I hope many follow his message of environmental conversation and respect for the creatures who inhabit this planet. And of course his message about enthusiasm, motivation and loving what you do - so very important. This man was a true inspiration to me and I'm sure to many others. But I think he can serve as a role model for a lot of folks out there - whether you're deeply invested into the world of animals or not. His passion and enthusiasm were uncanny.

RIP Steve.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

damn it! i missed it!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

check the t.v guide i bet they will air it again soon. on my satillite they where showing it back to back


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

They showed it back to back on cable as well.

There's no doubt in my mind that it'll air again in the future. And it'll probably be available for sale as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

ESPMike said:


> So whatd everyone think of it last night. I really enjoyed some of the stuff about the sea snakes. I havent seen many documentaries about them before, and Ive never seen one as big as the one Steve was handling. The section on the SW crocs was great too.


I really enjoyed the whole show, but thought the Stonefish and Jellyfish parts were the most interesting. A great performance.

The tribute after was well done aswell.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very well done.. Crikey was an awsome tribute to him aswell


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it on again tonight (25th) on discovery (i dont have animal plantit but its probably on that too)\
i think its on at 8


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool. I was wondering when it was going to replay. I looked thru the week on AP and there were no encore showings.


----------

